

Facebook Saved $1B Dollars By Building Open Sourced Servers - yogrish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/facebook-open-compute/

======
royprins
This is not Open Source in the traditional sense of OSS, but it is rather open
source platforms (hardware, specifications, technologies and software) through
the [open compute]([http://www.opencompute.org/](http://www.opencompute.org/))
initiative.

The article is very scarce on detail, but let's take Zuckerberg's word for it
that they saved 1 Billion. I am curious if that is simply the energy saved or
also less tangible benefits like better cooperation and integration.

Also, how do you arrive at a comparison? It is not as if there wouldn't be
progress without the Open Compute initiative. Let's hope they bring out the
numbers in more detail

